# Urgent advice on UPS



## sinhead (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi guys,

This is my config (thank you guys for this config  )-
amd fx8350 
asus M5a97 EVO R2 
Corsair Ram 8gbx1 
Seasonic S12II 520 
ati radeon hd 5450
Corsair400r cabinet.

1) I am currently using microtek 625 heritage gold. It gives backup of 1min sometimes no backup at all when CPU is on full load eg. rendering a 3d scene. Sometimes the UPS also goes off even if there is no power-cut.

2) *V.imp* - I have a sukam inverter at home - 8yrs old no sine-wave, 1000kv double battery. My earlier UPs (also microtek) used to run fine on it for 2 hours during power cuts but this UPS (microtek 625 heritage gold) does not run even for 5 mins. 

Is there a UPS that can run on (non-sinewave) invertor?

So Should I buy a new UPS or a new invertor? 

Totally confused.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 16, 2013)

If you want a new UPS, get an APC 1.1 kVA UPS.


----------

